# Merrion Fertility Clinic



## elsph (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi

We are preparing for treatment at the Merrion Fertility Clinic, Dublin.  Just wondered if anyone else here was with them?


----------



## helen73 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi.

I have been having all my tests with them to date and two consultations. I've been recommended to do a trial stimulation so I'll see a bit more of them over the next few weeks.

(BTW, thanks for your reply to me on another thread re clinics in Ireland.The reason we've been looking at alternatives is that we have only been doing testing up until now so we just picked the closest clinic. If we go ahead to treatment, then we want to take a bit of time to consider our options.).

Good luck to you!


----------

